# The Manor Laceby linconshire



## grumpyjock (Apr 8, 2016)

Was in the area on a training course so decided to have a shifty after work.
I arrived just as the ladies were finishing the afternoon comp.
\\they looked very smart in the matching jumpers.
The fairways looked in good condition after all the rain we have had, no standing water in the bunkers and fairways.
The green looked good as well.
The Pro shop closed just as I arrived at 6 o'clock but the upstairs bar was open and accommodating with helpful bar staff.
Was show around the clubhouse and the facility's were reasonable but no visitors area or lockers.
There is a driving range but it was away at the back of the lodges and a bit far out.
http://www.lacebymanorgolfclub.co.uk/
Prices seem reasonable.
Might just arrange a meet at some time.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 9, 2016)

Did you play the course?

its ok, nothing special, I think if your in the area it's ok for a game but it's not worth travelling more than 20 miles for, they use to have the members and visitors in the upstairs bar that's nice but now concentrate on weddings so golfers are now put downstairs!


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 9, 2016)

No was staying at Stallingborough Grange so went for a shifty:. Will be in Cleethorpes  third week in May so may try and arrange a midweek meet, are you a member then?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 9, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			No was staying at Stallingborough Grange so went for a shifty:. Will be in Cleethorpes  third week in May so may try and arrange a midweek meet, are you a member then?
		
Click to expand...

No I am not a member, played it a couple of months ago in a society event.


----------



## drewster (Apr 12, 2016)

I joined and then quickly went back to my old club.  It's ok for a knock but not the best "club" if that makes sense.  I'd be happy to meet you for a round in May if you fancy it ?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 13, 2016)

drewster said:



			I joined and then quickly went back to my old club.  It's ok for a knock but not the best "club" if that makes sense.  I'd be happy to meet you for a round in May if you fancy it ?
		
Click to expand...

Off topic: Did you keep the Pergola? How are/were the grapes?

On Topic: It seems to swing wildly that place, from good to not so good. Never amazing but never poor.

I have played it a lot and would always go back, some interesting holes but as others have said, unless you have a reason to play it then its better to go for others in the area.

I prefer Waltham and Grimsby, two good courses. Clee is not bad and further out Market Rasen and Elsham are both worth a visit!

Its actually a great area for golf, lots of good courses in a small area.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 16, 2016)

Have played most of the course around Grimsby and Scunthorpe, just looking for somewhere new to play.


----------

